
Medical Database Synchronization - gusurgeon
I am trying to synchronize my EHR with with a practice management software and a personal patient scheduling calendar. EHR company does not want me to. Any ideas of how I may do this and any suggestions how to go about convincing the EHR to let me do that?
======
throw03172019
Most EMR/PMS integrations are just “hacks” and not a fully supported API from
the vendor. Some vendors protect their systems better than others b most of
them just require a ODBC (SQL based) connection with an high role user's
credentials. Each one is a bit different so you’ll have to chose which ones to
start with. I tried doing something myself but ended up hiring someone who has
been doing it for years.

~~~
gusurgeon
Thanks. Trying to hire but just don't know where to find right person. Any
suggestions?

~~~
throw03172019
[https://bridgeconnector.co/our-
solutions/integrations/](https://bridgeconnector.co/our-
solutions/integrations/)

[https://www.redoxengine.com/](https://www.redoxengine.com/)

Redox looks great but they didn’t work with our specialty focused PMSs.

~~~
gusurgeon
Thanks. Will try these

------
byoung2
What is their reason for not letting you do that? HIPAA compliance? Or do they
offer a competing product?

~~~
gusurgeon
Thanks for the response. "Tell us what you want the PMS to do and we will see
if we can Tweak or EHR" to help"

~~~
byoung2
I see...the problem is that a lot of these niche applications run on
proprietary, often older software. I've run into this with trying to integrate
hotel booking systems with websites, with financial institutions trying to add
credit applications into apps, and car manufacturers trying to generate OEM
incentive coupons. The EHR company may just have one developer working on
integration, so you may not be able to get much movement on your custom
integration

